
Citrix Just Released XenServer 8.0 as 'Citrix Hypervisior' - lordbernd
https://www.citrix.com/blogs/2019/04/25/citrix-hypervisor-8-0-is-here/
======
turtlegrids
Next up - Change licensing in 9.0, taking a play out Oracle's Java playbook.
:p

